# Big Lots 2018



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Just surfing around and this popped up. Could this be the 2018 BG dragon?

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-light-sound-skeleton-dragon-48-/p810388978


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like the one we picked up last year.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks like the one we picked up last year.


I had to wonder as this says it is 48 inches and possibly has a blue light. I think this may be a smaller version of the 80 inch dragon, or I may be wrong.

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-skeleton-dragon-80-/p810346271

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-light-sound-skeleton-dragon-48-/p810388978


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^No, you're correct - Spooky1 checked and last year's dragon was bigger. This must be one of its babies:jol:


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

"Don't let the size of this dragon fool you - he's just as terrorizing as his older sibling!"


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

*Big Lots Part 2 WOW!!!*

For those who glanced at the Big Lots little dragon, upon further inspection there is some additional skeletons coming out it appears. I know where some of my Halloween cash will be going. INTERESTING!!!! You'll want to check these out.

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-goat-skeleton-36-/p810388788

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-hatching-dragon-egg-13-/p810388855

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-sabertooth-tiger-skeleton-36-/p810388787


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Big Lots is getting to be quite the go-to place for skellies


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The saber tooth cat has possibilities.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow, indeed! I snagged the full-sized dragon last year— that display of the two sizes and the eggs is very tempting. Not all the stores had the dragon and I really had to burn up the phone lines. The one I bought was the display model and the store manager was nice enough to hold it for me until I got there. They were listed for $300 and up on Ebay. Hope they have bigger stocks this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I can see the saber tooth cat corpsed out, maybe with some good glass taxidermy eyes. Hmmm....


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

It will be interesting to see when their stuff shows up.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

www.biglots.com now has prices and you can order some of the items. I checked my store and they tell me it'll probably be August before stuff hits the shelves.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Distracts Roxy and sneaking to Big Lots.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You peeps just get my spending demons on overdrive with these props

And I make goat milk soap, hummmm


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I actually only really like the goat.....gives a whole Billy Goats Gruff kind of vibe to Halloween what with the troll and all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Distracts Roxy and sneaking to Big Lots.


Hey! Stop that!!!:googly:


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

My wife couldn't stand the suspense, so I just placed an on line order for the stuff we just had to have, including the saber tooth. The site is gimpy, but I called them up and they were able to complete the order over the phone. Buy $100 and get free shipping (I hit $101). This takes the stress out of wondering if our store will have what we want. On the down side, HD will probably have the cat next month for half the price...


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Can't remember does Big Lots allow you to ship to store? Would get in way to much trouble shipping to home.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't think so. At least, it didn't come up as an option when I ordered. It's not too hard to find $100 worth of stuff, though: I ordered the saber tooth, the alligator skull candy dish (going to use it for a paper mache croc in our swamp), the animated lion door knocker and the moon-bats led light. $101, and shipping would have been about $8, still not too bad. You might have to have it shipped to a neighbor...


----------



## Demonoid74 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bastards! I was going to ignore big lots and the other stores this year and just count on myself not spending way to much at Midsummer scream next weak...


Well , those plans are out the window! Good thing I have no kids that need a college fund because that is GONE!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This reaper tree lunger is showing as out of stock on line, but we found him in a local store. Had to get him after hearing him answer a phone call:jol: We're thinking of incorporating him into a tombstone instead of attaching him to a tree.

http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-sound-reaper-pop-out-tree-lunger-20-/p810388887


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh great, one more thing to lust after


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

RoxyBlue said:


> This reaper tree lunger is showing as out of stock on line, but we found him in a local store. Had to get him after hearing him answer a phone call:jol: We're thinking of incorporating him into a tombstone instead of attaching him to a tree.
> 
> http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-sound-reaper-pop-out-tree-lunger-20-/p810388887


That is absolutely hilarious! I tend to stay away from cute, but if my store has it, I'll have to buy.


----------



## Lady Toadflinger (Aug 2, 2013)

I am quite interested in the goat skellie, as I have had pet goats for twenty years, and it just amuses me! I am in the middle of a move to another state, and I know my husband won't be pleased if I add another Halloween goodie to the trailer, but...


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

You know the drill: grab it when you see it or you might not get another chance! Some stuff keeps coming back each year and some doesn't. Get the goat of your dreams now.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Mixed on the goat. Not overly impressed with the look but the goat noise is pretty funny. Also since I own the big dragon I had to get the smaller one. If I didn't already own biggie I probably would have been more impressed. I actually hesitated debating if the price was too high. It is at $80 but still pulled the string. Would have been a little more satisfied at the $65 range.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Well I went to the store yesterday since it was raining when I was out. For me wasn't really inpressed to much with anything had intentions on getting the small dragon and baby hatching one and changed mine for now. And to be honest my Big dragon I got last year never made it out of the box ended up getting real sick so stayed. The small dragon reminded me of the wolves somewhat and for $80.00 wasn't sure plus already have to much stuff for campground. Plus thinking Home Depot one would be better.


----------



## Jgrant00 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Big Lots*

Hello. I am new to the forum and am putting on my 2nd haunted house this year. I did not realize Big Lots had so much stuff. Glad I read your post. Thanks.


----------



## Lady Toadflinger (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, I fell for the goat today! My friend said she would kick in some money as a birthday gift, so I couldn't resist! I also bought some biscotti, and when we got to the checkout the cashier said, "If you spend just two dollars more you'll get ten dollars off." Of course I bought another package of biscotti and got the ten dollar savings!!!! Wooheee!!!! Now, how is this critter going to travel to Idaho, hmmmmm?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ good deal


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Just got an email— Big Lots is having an on-line only flash sale from 8 PM today until 9 AM tomorrow: buy $99 worth and get 15% off plus free shipping.


----------

